# المخاطر المهنية



## يا الغالي (9 مارس 2012)

*صور كرتونية على Near Misses*

*






*






 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





اضغط على الصور للتكبير

رابط الصور


----------



## يا الغالي (9 مارس 2012)

*مخاطر مركبات الانشاءات*

  


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

مصدر الصور


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (9 مارس 2012)

مشكور أخي العزيز
موقع المركز الياباني الدولي للسلامة المهنية
يحتوي الكثير من المعلومات الهامة
وسبق لي في مشاركة سابقة ان وضعت رابطه
ولكن مع الوقت نسيت مكانه وعندما احتجت إليه صدقاً لم استطع الوصول
فمشكور جداً على التذكرة


----------



## يا الغالي (9 مارس 2012)

​ 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



اضغط على الصورة للتكبير 
اتمنى من الاخوان التعليق على بعض الصور ... بحيث يكون تعليق مضحك.


----------



## يا الغالي (9 مارس 2012)




----------



## fraidi (14 مارس 2012)

Th:7:ank a lot


----------



## sultan721 (19 مارس 2012)

*مشكور أخي الغالى على النقل الرائع 

مع التحيه *


----------



## omar_sool (19 مارس 2012)

Thanks


----------



## فهد الضاري (20 مارس 2012)

Thanks....


----------



## مهندس سمير (30 مارس 2012)

صور جميله ........شكرا لك


----------



## sunrise86 (14 يونيو 2016)

هذا الموقع أخي الكريم...https://www.jniosh.go.jp/icpro/jicosh-old/english/osh/index.html


----------

